# 93 dodge dynasty brakes



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.greenhybrid.com/discuss/f49/tips-how-remove-rear-brake-rotor-29089/

Your situation is likely similar. This should help.
I am assuming, you referring to brake rotor you can not remove.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Not real familiar with that particular car...but, the bracket holding the pads in place most likely has to be removed. There should be two bolts that hold it in place. My GM has something similar.


----------

